# My 8 week Cutting Diet - Full Macro / Diet Breakdown.



## Firefighter (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello Everybody :tongue10:

I am 2 weeks into my 8 week cutting diet. I am not a huge guy, I like to think I have a fast metabolism (I generally can eat whatever I want, and never put on any fat)

I had my bodyfat measured at 11.5% a couple of weeks ago.

I do low intensity cardio 3 times a week, on waking (empty stomach) 30mins (no more than 40mins) and train weights as normal (split body parts)

My macro's are calculated as follows 190lb x 15 = 2850 calories. Is this too high?



Macro for Cutting (Based on 2850 calories)Ratio - 45% protein | 35% carbs | 20% fats


2850 * .45 (PROTEIN) = 1282KC / 4 = 320 Protein2850 * .35 (CARBS) = 997KC / 4 = 250g Carbs2850 * .20 (FATS) = 570kc / 9 = 60g Fats


Totals - 320g Protein | 250g Carbs | 60g fats



I have included my diet below. Thank you for taking the time to look at it and critique it.


DescriptionProteinCarbsFatsCalories
3 x BCAA & 2 x Thermopure Fatburner (CARDIO)


1 x Omega Fish (EPA) & 8mg L-Glutamine2x Multivitamin & 2 x CLA


4 Boiled Egg (Whites)2 Boiled Egg (Whole)Whey Isolate (2 Scoops)100g of oats (uncooked)Whey "Concentrate" 2 Scoops with water100g of oats (uncooked)


14.412.6401240


00.8354354


0.2103636


68147197312

197312

WORKOUT (weights) 
Whey ISOLATE (2 Scoops) with waterBoiled Brown Rice 62.5g (uncooked)Chicken Breast (200g)80g broccoli2 x Amino 1500 / 2 x CLA / 1 x Omega3


44.544


0.44605


0.51.450.5


18521520025


250g sweet potatoChicken Breast (200g)80g broccoli2 x Amino 1500 tablets / 2 x CLA


444


5505


150.5


24220025


20g walnutsCan of Tuna (Drained)


30


0


151


150160


Casien "Milk Smooth" Protein with water (2 Scoop)2 x ZMA tablets8mg L-Glutamine & 1x Omega Fish (EPA)


40


3


1


220


Protein325.5


Carbs229.2


Fat59.1


Calories2855




All My supplements are from Myprotein.co.uk

I plan to have a cheat meal once very 2 weeks.

I dont want to eat bread during my diet.

What do you think, genuine advice very welcome, no haters 

Thanks

Matt   


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It all looks good but I don't understand why you are overcomplicating the protein powder, why bother with seperate isolate, concentrate and casein? Why not get 1 quality blend and make it easy for yourself.

Isolate also has an insulinotropic effect and drops blood sugars as carbs do because it's so fast absorbed the body thinks it's a carb, hydolised whey is even worse!

If you use a blend you will have protein in your system all the time, thus forcing up your metabolism and still keeping you anabolic while making you feel fuller and cutting back on any hunger pangs.

I believe fat loss has a lot to do with controlling insulin secretions.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Agree with Extreme re the insulin secretions - will mixing the WPI with oats not mitigate his issue though? I often use WPI post workout based on the potential insulinotropic effect.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

How's your cut going firefighter?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

im with extreme... the ideal diet for a human would be all solid foods in my opinion (this is how we have evolved for millions of years), which digest much slower than isolate. i can see the thinking behind the using it directly after a workout due to speed of digestion - but whether it makes such a difference im not sure!


----------



## Firefighter (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you for replying guys.

re the protein, can you recommend a good one I can use for all? But I should still take Cassien before bed right?

I have taken out the mid morning protein / oat shake, and am having an extra chicken breast, 50g brown rice and 80g broccoli...

Any help would be greatly received. Elle - Cut is going well, I am on week 4 now, abs are not out yet, but the lines are there and i can see ribs, i still feel strong!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

at 11% bodyfat I would of thought abs would be out specially if your ribs are?

what body weight and height are you..

try extreme pro6 as a good all round protein for first thing in the morning and last thing at night.


----------



## Firefighter (Sep 1, 2012)

My Abs are coming  I am 5'11 and weight 185lb.

Can you recommend liquid aminos?

Extreme Pro6 - checking that out now! Thanks man


----------



## Firefighter (Sep 1, 2012)

Anotehr Concern - Is too much protein on a cut bad for you ? I see alot of people use the bodyweight x 1.25 to determine protein?


----------

